# Spider Man 3



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2006)

You guys know when it's coming out?

Pray- NejiTen Fanart Video


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe May 7th 2007.


----------



## Danse (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah i think its may 7th 2007,so it said on the website


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Aug 28, 2006)

ah so far away, want to see it now


----------



## Azurite (Aug 28, 2006)

may 7 07 i saw a poster at the cineamas.


----------



## Maniac Killer (Aug 28, 2006)

Harry didn't look so good crashin' into that brick wall......


----------



## Suzie (Aug 28, 2006)

I didn't know about this


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 28, 2006)

I just hope it turns out to be better than Spiderman 2.

Because that was just.........


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 29, 2006)

Quite fool, SM2 was awesome


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess SM2  = Scary Movie2 

That I agree with.


----------



## Spidey (Aug 29, 2006)

lately I've been trying not to think of the movie too much so I can get over how far away it is  On the bright side, a new trailers coming out this fall (not exactly sure what film it's showing with though)

All I can say is with this third installment, it will mark the first superhero trilogy that doesn't suck IMO.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 29, 2006)

Ichigo Prime said:
			
		

> I guess SM2  = Scary Movie2
> 
> That I agree with.



You almost got me except that if I knew how bad Scary Movie 2 would have been, I would have done something better with my time like smashing my head against a brick wall


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 29, 2006)

I enjoyed both Spiderman 1 and 2. 2 being the better of the 2.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2006)

Soo faar away -__-

I heard they were gonna make like 5 SpiderMan movies, and Kirsten Dunst will only be in 3 -__-.


----------



## Uzumaki_Ryu (Aug 29, 2006)

I heard that they were going to make this one and see how sucessful it is and if it is good enough they will make more, but most of the cast only signed on for three movise ,but I herad most wouldn't mind doing more also they went back in to shoot more action shots about two weeks ago.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope Black Cat will be in one of them if they do extend the sequel.


----------



## Spidey (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah, tobey said if there are more good stories to tell, he'd do more. As long as the creative team remains, this could be the most successfull superhero movie franchise to date. And with like 45 years of comics, they could easily come up with more awsome stories to tell.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 29, 2006)

May 4th is the date on the Teaser...


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 29, 2006)

2 was waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than 1.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 30, 2006)

previous two series were awesome and i hope this one will be at least like previous ones.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2006)

Ichigo Prime said:
			
		

> I hope Black Cat will be in one of them if they do extend the sequel.



They are probably gonna show her half naked.  What I can't wait is for Eddie Brock to turn into Venom, I also would like to see Carnage, Carnage was CRAZY.


----------



## Brandt (Aug 30, 2006)

I think we all want to see Venom and Carnage. Right now Venom looks like a good possibility in a fourth movie, though. Hopefully we do get a Black Cat in a later movie. It'd be great to see the relationship between MJ/Peter/Felicia on screen.


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 30, 2006)

If 3 does as well as 1 or 2 then there's no doubt about a fourth, especially given that the plot almost writes itself. But I would prefer just leaving Venom as the only symbiote-based character and to move on to any of hundreds, if not thousands of other ideas or storylines that could be stripmined from the comics.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2006)

Venom looks lame in some of the trailers I've seen. It looks like he's bad guy on Power Rangers


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2006)

True, I really want to see the old school Venom. The one when he is all buff and lways wants to rumble with Spider-Man. I would also like to see Scorpion, I am not sure he is gonna be in it, is he?


----------



## Spidey (Aug 31, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Venom looks lame in some of the trailers I've seen. It looks like he's bad guy on Power Rangers



what trailers? The only venom that's been shown was in the footage from comic con and was still unfinished, and pretttty hard to see. Maybe you mean the fake trailers?


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2006)

i cant wait to see the movie!!  venom looks cool!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2006)

Doesn't he?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 2, 2006)

Spider man is so cool. This movie is gonna rock.


----------



## Spidey (Sep 2, 2006)

^indeed he is, and indeed it will. New trailer will be coming out soon, then we'll all have loads more to chat about XD


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Sep 2, 2006)

Omg, this movie is gonna be awesome! Venom AND Sandman!!! The only thing more I could wish for would be Carnage. But that would make it a horror movie! So I doubt it'll happen! I can dream though...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2006)

Carnage is an insane guy. I know how he got to be like that, but I forgot how.... can you guys fill me in on how HE got his suit?


----------



## Spidey (Sep 3, 2006)

^sure

Cletus Kasady was eddie brocks cellmate, and when the alein symbiote came to bust eddie out of prision, the symbiote left behind a "child" that bonded with Cletus and created carnage.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 3, 2006)

YES VENOM!!!!!!

well at least the black costume. i haven't seen these other trailers yet, can someone point me in the right way. i have every venom and carnage comic book. until they started making venom really......pansy-ish. i would be a happy happy boy if in pt 4 or 5 we get *maximum carnage* or the rest of the symbiotes(well maybe just the sexy yellow one) man, this brings back so many memories. i only stated collecting and reading spider man because of venom


----------



## Spidey (Sep 3, 2006)

^so far there is only one offical teaser trailer and a really bad quality recording from comic con where you can kinda make out venom (as well as other stuff). The new trailer is coming out sometime this fall. Can't freaking wait.

I'm glad they didn't go overboard with the symbiotes in this movie. That would just be wayyyy too much for one film, and it would end up being something like X3. If venom goes over well (which is almost a given) they should have him and carnage for #4. that would rock. Hell he might even get  spin off movie, ya never know.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 3, 2006)

ya, that would be to much for movie 3. 

i just found the one with a quick snipet of venom. i was hoping the spiderman movies would go in the way of venom, and not anyone else. and someone had told me that 3 was only going to be about harry bing the new goblin. thank goodness they were wrong  i think carnage should definately be mentioned in at least 4. and i hope the movies stay a little bit on the dark end. the bell tower scene looks great. i'm having high hopes mr tobey is going to pull it off on the whole crazy act with trying to get the symbiote off. and i hope brock doesn't sound like an idiot when he talks in third person.


----------



## Spidey (Sep 3, 2006)

^haha meee too 

So far it looks to be living up to my hopes and dreams. Topher looks like he'll make a surprisingly good eddie brock.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 3, 2006)

i've never seen him before, what else is he in(topher)?

wow, i'm doing my research on the movie now, and saw that danny elfman walked out on doing spider man 3 because of raimi. and raimi saying he didn't even want venom in 3 >.> danny elfman is a genius in my opinion, i love his music, so that's very disturbing to hear raimi made it that bad of an experience for him on the set of 2.

*edit*
nvm, i know who he is now. a little odd comparing him to the comic eddie brock, and seeing him play an extremely pissed off photographer compared to some of his other roles >.< but who knows, we'll see


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2006)

Eddie Brock is crazy as well... I WAS a real nerd at spider man when I was 12. But then I got to naruto and forgot all about it...:sad Ummm.... can you guys fill me in about Eddie Brock again? Whats between him and Peter? How did they meet? Etc. Etc.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 3, 2006)

brock had a rather abusive father if i remember right. so he had kinda a hard upbringing. he then became a photographer like parker, but peter always seemed to have it easier,better than eddie. peter got the girl, peter got those photos that would make front page........peter just always seemed to be better. and that made eddie mad and jealous because he never got that *easy* break. and then in kind of escalates as you'll see in the movie


----------



## Spidey (Sep 3, 2006)

hah before I saw him in pictures/trailer, I would have neeeever been able to imagine topher -eric forman- grace as venom. But now I'm at ease a little. I have faith.

As for eddie brock Shion, read this page: 
should fill in any questions.

that's funny, I use to be realllly into spidey when the 90's cartoon was out, then I kinda dropped it all for dbz and the anime craze that followed, but as of like a year and a half ago, I've come back to american comics and spidey in particular. (although I still watch naruto, one piece, bleach and some others, it's just hard to keep up with both.)


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 3, 2006)

haha, the link you gave, i have that very venom card, it was a set of 3. i think i almost have that entire collection. and i have the hologram set of spidey, venom, and carnage >.< hard to get. 

the only american comic i keep up with is street fighter. i used to be a BIG chaos comics collector: evil ernie/lady death. but not anymore. american comics were always too.....extravagant. anatomy was never done well, colors were too....neon-y? meh, some have held their place, but not enough to hold my attention. 

haha, i remember the 90's show as well. i use to always set my vcr to record it. they made carnage so goofy >.< and way too weak. and why did they make that sorcerer guy and have carnage as his lacky >:B it went from awesome 80's cartoons/anime, really bad 90's ones, then finally the internet made it possible for easy accessible anime. oh how the times change.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2006)

I loved the 90's show. Loved it. I was SO obsessed. In 3rd grade I was the SPIDER MAN Master. Until 5th grade when I got into Yu gi oh, pokemon, DBZ Naruto, etc. etc. 

I just couldn't keep up with spider man anymore, so I lost it and tried to becme an omnimanga kind of guy, until 6th grade when I realized that I
couldn't do THAT either. 

So I just stuck with my favorites, and came back to spidey.


----------



## Spidey (Sep 3, 2006)

heh, there were some thing's about the animated series that really get to me now. Like, the never had spider-man punch anyone, the only guns they could have were futuristic lazers and of course carnage couldn't kill anyone, so they just had him collecting souls. The first few seasons were reallllly good though. Up until the green goblin "kills" Mary Jane. I just wish they would have actually had her die instead of being sent into another deminsion or something. 

Good times though. It's really what jump started my spidey addiction.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2006)

Spidey said:
			
		

> heh, there were some thing's about the animated series that really get to me now. Like, the never had spider-man punch anyone, the only guns they could have were futuristic lazers and of course carnage couldn't kill anyone, so they just had him collecting souls. The first few seasons were reallllly good though. Up until the green goblin "kills" Mary Jane. I just wish they would have actually had her die instead of being sent into another deminsion or something.
> 
> Good times though. It's really what jump started my spidey addiction.


Man..... we are practically brother!


----------



## Spidey (Sep 6, 2006)

it's official now, the new trailer will be with "Casino Royale" on November 17th I think....so far


----------



## DeathkillerD (Sep 6, 2006)

Ive heard they are making a God of War movie. i made a thread about it, so anyone with info, post it up


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2006)

DeathkillerD said:
			
		

> Ive heard they are making a God of War movie. i made a thread about it, so anyone with info, post it up




Man! GET OUT OF HERE!!! We all know that most of the game movies suck!!! 

Please, this thread is for spider man movie fans, put your God of War movie some place else.


Spidey: That sounds AWESOME. But why would it be called "Casino Royale"?.......


----------



## Sid (Sep 7, 2006)

Casino Royale is the new James Bond movie.


----------



## Seany (Sep 7, 2006)

Not too long to wait then =P. I can't wait to see more of Vemon


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 8, 2006)

wow, nov 17th huh >.>

hopefully there will be an early release of it, or at least on the web. i'm not much of bond fan, but maybe i can check out another movie and sneak into the previews before bond  .........the 17th >:B


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2006)

I am not the biggest bond fan either... Im thinking along the same lines as Iijyanaika.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Sep 9, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:
			
		

> brock had a rather abusive father if i remember right. so he had kinda a hard upbringing. he then became a photographer like parker, but peter always seemed to have it easier,better than eddie. peter got the girl, peter got those photos that would make front page........peter just always seemed to be better. and that made eddie mad and jealous because he never got that *easy* break. and then in kind of escalates as you'll see in the movie



Yeah basically, Peter and Eddie are rivals. Eddie only even becomes Venom because he follows Peter one night and the symbiote gets attached to him.


----------



## Aman (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm going to watch this right away.


----------



## Bisuke (Sep 10, 2006)

this gets released on May 2007.

>>

that's what I've seen in the cinema a while ago at the mall. >.>


----------



## Aman (Sep 10, 2006)

I meant right away when it gets released. >_>


----------



## Zeig (Sep 10, 2006)

Woot! Can't wait...but thats so far away. But atleast i have something else to look forward to.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 10, 2006)

Can't wait for another year.....*collapses


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I'm going to watch this right away.



So will I!  I et Spidey will as well, knowing him


----------



## KageMane (Sep 13, 2006)

I cant w8 to watch it!

Looks like itll be the best so far!


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> So will I!  I et Spidey will as well, knowing him




Watch what?


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, isn't sandman in this one also. Venom is cool enough but Sandman may be to much for my inner fanboy to handle.


----------



## Spidey (Sep 14, 2006)

yep, the visuals they could do with both will rock. I love the sandman.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2006)

With all the special effects and all, Sandman will look and fight great, same goes for Venom.



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> Watch what?



The spider man 3 movie.

Isn't electro supposed to be in this movie as well? I heard a rumor...


----------



## Spidey (Sep 15, 2006)

I did hear a rumor about a fourth villan, but as far as I know, it hasn't been comfirmed yet. I don't know, i think electro might be too big a villan be the fourth. i'd rather they save electro for the next movie, or another one, he would be awsome.


----------



## Emery (Sep 15, 2006)

The fourth villain is confirmed to be Spider-man himself.  Sort've an inner-struggle thing, cause the symbiote makes Peter an asshole and all.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2006)

Any news on whether Harry will be the Green Goblin or the Hob Goblin?  If they stay true to the comic he will be the Green Goblin, but I kind of think that's a boring idea.  The Hobgoblin would be a little cooler.  (Orange is no where to be found in the trailer I watched though. )


----------



## Spidey (Sep 15, 2006)

I heard somewhere that Rami said Harry would be neither the green or the hob goblin, but kinda a mix of both. I guess that's alright with me, cus if they did a hobgoblin, they should do it right and make him rodrick kingsly.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2006)

Wouldn't Hary fit the Hob Goblin? Thats how he was in the comic books... oh well.

Guess what? I heard another rumor about the fourth villian. They say it might be scorpion but I highly doubt it.

I agree more with the fourth villian being the symbiote itslef inside Peter kind of thing.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2006)

Shoot, sorr guys for not posting in such a long time. 

Didn't have enough time with school, practice, homework, tests, and all that to try and post. 

My bad... So how are we all doing? No new trailers?


----------



## Megadoomer (Sep 23, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> Wouldn't Hary fit the Hob Goblin? Thats how he was in the comic books... oh well.


Actually, he's just the Hobgoblin in Ultimate Spider-Man. In the original, he was the second Green Goblin out of six (I think).


----------



## Spidey (Sep 23, 2006)

Let's see... norman, harry, Phil Urich, doctor hamilton and the decoy goblin norman created are the green goblins I can think of... probably missing one though (but norman will always be my favorite).

Annnyway, not much news or anything. Looks like we have to wait till november for the trailer.


----------



## Saurus (Sep 23, 2006)

wow i  feel bad because they rushed the venom saga .. in the comic . .it should be Sandman and Electro  --- not Venomm,........ hopefully they wont screw up


----------



## Maniac Killer (Sep 23, 2006)

Harry is *most likely* just gonna fly around on a glider and try to kill Pete.....no new Gobby, no Hob-Gobby.....


----------

